
Neanderthal 'make-up' discovered - soundsop
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8448660.stm
======
pbhjpbhj
Shells found with some chemicals on which are used in modern times as
pigments.

Archaeologists appear to make great leaps.

------
maxklein
Neanderthals correspond to Trolls, just like Dragons correspond to Dinosaurs.

